# My first crowntail!



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I got a new crowntail on friday! the pics arent that good but you can really see the green in him! I love this fish and I plan on getting another, and maybe order one next time, as This guy I got from petsmart. Well here are some pics...









And another...









Hope you like him! Oh, and maybe some help naming him would be good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

He's a real beauty! I think Rico would be a good name.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Very gorgeous!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Beautiful. I love all the different colors...the bettas that I've been getting recently are all one solid color...anyway-I love your betta-good luck with naming him.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

congrats! crowntails are my favorite!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

I almost bought a CT from Petsmart last weekend...they are so pretty! Your guy is very nice looking.


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Hes very pretty! Nice Job!! :king: *


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

call him zoolander  really really really rediculously goodlooking


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Jack poped into my mined as did Flick.


----------

